# Online discussion - Translation and Inclusion vs Exclusion



## cougr (Jan 31, 2022)

A Discussion on Translation | Online | January 31 | eKathimerini.com


The British School at Athens is hosting an online discussion on the subject of “Translation and Inclusion vs Exclusion” in cooperation with the Center for Hellenic Studies at King’s College London.




www.ekathimerini.com


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2022)

British School at Athens : Panel Discussion I on ‘Translation and Inclusion vs Exclusion’


Image: Olive Tree by Mika Provata-Carlone A virtual panel discussion co-organised by the British School at Athens and the Centre for Hellenic Studies, King’s College London, and Aiora Press. This session will address the theme of ‘translation and inclusion versus exclusion’. Following on from...




www.bsa.ac.uk


----------

